# 5 new NZ/CA cross



## Citylife (Dec 30, 2012)

We have switched breeds and Bear is a first time mother.  She has 5- nice and Heavy kits.  Their eyes arent even open.  First picture is a kit at 3 days and the next one will be 2 kits today (at 6 days old)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_ca_nzkit.jpg

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_bearkits.jpg

This mother was in labor for a good 26 hours and had 5 more on the wire the 2nd day.  They were large and cold.  We could not revive any.  But, her kits are doing great!!!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulions! Great looking bunnies


----------



## sonnythebunny (Dec 31, 2012)

congrats!
the're  huge!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations! They are huge!


----------



## sonnythebunny (Dec 31, 2012)

amy bart said:
			
		

> Congratulations! They are huge!


that's what I said!


----------



## Citylife (Jan 2, 2013)

That they are!  We lost one the other night.  He had gotten out of nest box and it was way to cold for that.  But the other 4 are doing well.  I will take a look at them today and try to get some pictures.  Butter balls they are!
Considering this is her first litter and she had 5 kits and 18 hours or so later, had 5 more huge kits on the wire.  All 5 doa.   But, she fed her new kits even though she had to have been feeling like crap.  God knows she looked like she felt like crap.  I am proud of her and know she will do even better next time around.  
Its great having good mothers!


----------



## Citylife (Jan 11, 2013)

Holy Giant bunny!  This must be what you get when you cross a NZ with a donkey!  I looked at them today and cant believe how different they look from this picture taken a few days ago.  Will try to get more tomorrow.  
Sorry, the animals are getting minimum attention right now.  Both of us have this wonderful flu and I am happy I am able to document any of this.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 11, 2013)

I am so jealous! They are beautiful and so big!!!  
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Citylife (Jan 12, 2013)

The kits are doing great and are coming out of the nest box.  Will be removing that soon.  They look great!  I am very happy with her first litter concidering what a hard labor she had.  I will be taking pictures tomorrow as the flu has broke and I can be outside a bit more. The kits are coming out of the nest box a bit and I will be out there busy any way.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 13, 2013)

It's cold here today and they do not want to come out at all.  Here is a picture at almost 3 weeks, taken today.  Maybe they will be out when I lock up the barn tonight.
Hope you like


----------



## Citylife (Jan 14, 2013)

Its cold and the kits are held up tight.  I am sure the big babies will be coming out soon.  
Here is a picture of the nest box...  I wasnt going to drag them out of the nest box.








hope you enjoy the picture


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 14, 2013)

Such beautiful babies! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Citylife (Jan 15, 2013)

You'll have some soon Amy!





One of the four I see has an closed eye, but they are huge!  I guess when your body prepares for 10 and you end up with 4 someone needs to drink all the milk.


----------



## Citylife (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is what the pure NZ babies that were donkey size, look like at 5.5 weeks of age.    They sure are something else.  Growing very very fast.  
They are looking great!






Hope you enjoy the pictures.  I am in KC, MO and usually have breeding quality rabbits most of the time.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 3, 2013)

They look fantastic! Still jealous......for now


----------



## nawma (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my! They have to break a record for size. Very cool!


----------

